# Gibt es eigentlich ...?



## paolo22 (5. April 2007)

ein freundliches hallo erstmal!

bin gerad mehr als unzufrieden mit meinem derzeitigen server anertheron, gibt nur 3-5 "große" gilden pro frakion, sonst nur kleine 10 personen gilden etc. : X
und keinerlei gilde, wo noch die gemeinschaft und der zusammenhalt im vordergrund stehn : X
meine alte gilde hat sich inzwischen aufgelöst und ie meisten leute wechseln den server, in alle winde zerstreut... daher werd ich wohl auch irgendwo neu anfangen...

nun zu meiner frage: welcher server ist empfehlenswert, welcher eher nicht?

höre z.b. von mannoroth oder mal'ganis nur gutes...

hätte gerne nen recht belebten server mit ner netten comunity, möglichst kiddi-/spamfrei (auch wenn das wohl so nicht möglich ist) und die beiden fraktionen sollten zahlenmäßig circa ausgeglichen sein...

das i-tüpfelchen wäre noch ne gemütliche gilde mit nicht zu vielen leuten, die so 2-3 mal wöchentlich raidet und in der zusammenhalt und spaß groß geschrieben werden!?

so... ist das utopie oder gibt es sowas noch auf irgendeinem server!?


----------



## Auroooo (5. April 2007)

Moin,

also bin aud "Die ewige Wacht" recht lustig dort auf Allianz Seite. Der Server ist einer der belebtesten RP Servern.
geraidet wird da sehr viel und es gibt mehrere große gilden dort.


----------



## Blackdog2001 (6. April 2007)

Kommt drauf an was Du du erwartest. Ich spiel auf Kragjin schon ne ganze Weile und leite da die NOVA-Gilde (ehemals TheUnreals). Bei uns steht mehr der Spielspass im vordergrund. also wenn du lust hast und dich mal auf Kragjin verirrst kannste dich ja melden. 

Das Prob mit den grossen Gilden gibt es zwar auch auf dem server aber man hat sich auf der Alli-Seite damit arangiert. 

Viele Grüsse Blackdog


----------



## Finé87 (11. April 2007)

huhu 
Natürlich bist du auch auf Mal Ganis herzlich willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*ließ anderes thema* (The New Generation) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Awerá (11. April 2007)

Hmm also ich glaube es kommt eher von den Leute her an als wie von denn servern! Ich hatte auch ne Gilde was eigentlich immerzu spitze war, nette Leute, Teamarbeit, Chat usw. also allen hatten ne Freunde aber jemand hat mir meinen Char von dieser Gilde gelöscht! (ok ohne Gildenleader wird wohl gut laufen! ) 

Awerá


----------



## Ansalamun (13. April 2007)

Also ich bin auch auf der ewigen Wacht.
Nach meheren Gilden,wo man aber net so eingebunden wurde und es andauernd um Instanz hier und da ging,man will ja auch mal leveln und nicht jeden Tag irgendwo reingehen,habe ich mit meinem Mage Twink die Zaubersterne gegründet,Forum dazu und TS von nem Member und das halt so probiert.
Mittlerweile sind wir über 50 Leute,Fun steht im Vordergrund,vor 2 Tagen erst mit nem Pala die EPic Mount Quest durchgezogen,die einzelnen Berufchars spenden dann die Mats wenn vorhanden,wenn die Gruppe draufgeht,wird mal kräftig gelacht und gut ist.

Habs schon anders erlebt,wo wegen einem Gruppenwipe derjenige aus der Gilde geworfen wurde.Wir spielen alle weil es Spaß macht und nicht um reich und 70 zu werden.Man darf das ganze nicht zu ernst nehmen.Es soll ja ein Spiel bleiben und nicht in Leistung ausarten.

PS:Nette Leute sind immer willkommen.:-)


----------

